# matrix black tie vs grafalloy prolaunch red



## shewy (Aug 14, 2014)

Out of a lot of fittings for the sldr I see the matrix black tie name popping up, I quite fancy trying this in 6m3 reg flex but don't fancy the price tag . How would the grafalloy red compare as a cheaper alternative?


----------



## CMAC (Aug 14, 2014)

dont know the black tie but had a stiff grafalloy red for years, very boardy shaft, I found it dead and heavy in my hands but persevered as it must be my swing right.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 14, 2014)

Graf PL Red is a good low trajectory shaft. It isn't the last work in feel, for sure, but the Regular is pretty playable. Things stiffen up a fair bit in Stiff and a lot more in X. 

The ideal scenario is always to demo one. You might find a PL Red shaft in a 2007 or 8 something or other on ebay and it probably wouldn't be too much money. I think the Titleist 907 had it as a stock shaft.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 14, 2014)

Got my 6M3 on EBay, attached to a Cleveland Classic head for Â£75. Swopped shafts & moved the Classic on. It's a superb low spinning shaft which goes well with the SLDR. It's the real deal with the Cleveland, not a "made for". There are a few about if you look for them.


----------



## CMAC (Aug 14, 2014)

Ethan said:



			Graf PL Red is a good low trajectory shaft. It isn't the last work in feel, for sure, but the Regular is pretty playable. Things stiffen up a fair bit in Stiff and a lot more in X. 

The ideal scenario is always to demo one. You might find a PL Red shaft in a 2007 or 8 something or other on ebay and it probably wouldn't be too much money.* I think the Titleist 907 had it as a stock shaft.*

Click to expand...

correct, thats what I used for 5 years! Titleists worst Driver and dead feeling shaft, result 5 years of misery and swing changes:rofl:


----------



## tugglesf239 (Aug 15, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Got my 6M3 on EBay, attached to a Cleveland Classic head for Â£75. Swopped shafts & moved the Classic on. It's a superb low spinning shaft which goes well with the SLDR. It's the real deal with the Cleveland, not a "made for". There are a few about if you look for them.
		
Click to expand...

I purchased two Red Tie stiff shafts from Ebay (dont ask.......) for my Classic XL

First outing on the course Wednesday..............

WOW

much longer and straighter than my previous JDL stock shaft

Have hit the Black tie in a SLDR and in a Xhot2. Really liked the feel, but the Red Tie seems a little more friendly and suited to my swing / club (9 deg Stiff)

Have to say that all my Cleveland clubs have matrix Shafts and they are all superb.


----------

